# Theatrical Resume



## MidnightsBrokenToe (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm putting together a resume that I can send out to some theatres that are offering internships and I was wondering if anyone has any advice, specifically about composing a resume. For example, what seems to work best for you when you want to include information about past shows and crew positions...and any other general advice.


----------



## Van (Oct 28, 2006)

I just posted a few of my resume' / expirience musings in another thread,
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?p=42593#post42593

In addition to what I said there allow me to continue my diatribe. I beleive composing your resume' has a lot to do with what you are applying for. < oh ended a sentence in a preposistion> If you are a generalist show as much as you can on your resume' show, give a really good, honest representation of your expirience. Be sure to include any special interests, special training, awards you might have recieved. As far as Format goes, you'd be surprised how many really poorly written resume's come across my desk every year. In this day and age poor formating, spelling and grammar are almost inexcusable. Don't get me wrong a lot of the guys I hire, I hire on a handshake and a word. If however, you are going to take the time to send out resume's for Gods sake get them out right. Recently I've had a slew of resume's come into my office with a very "cute" "personable" format. I admit it gets your attention. Right before you file it. 
If you are going to be applying for very specialized posistion, then I suggest emphasizing the expirience you have in whatever area you are applying. Be sure to include atleast a few other things as well. It's always nice to see someone who's well rounded. Besides you never know, you might not get the posistion you looking for, and wind up getting something else because they saw that you once served as chief floorpocket maintenance crew chief. Hey if you have Office, well almost any decent word processor with online support, check on the web and download a few templates and examples of different styles of resume's. By different styles I mean layouts not colors and graphics. I have about 4 differnt resume's that I try to keep up to date at all times they all differ slightly in format and content. I particularly like the CV < curriculum vitae > format. 

Hope that helps, keep us posted on your progress. Shoot me a copy of your resume' I'd be happy to give you my input if you want, like I said, I see a lot of them.


----------



## MidnightsBrokenToe (Oct 28, 2006)

alright, thanks!


----------



## bdesmond (Oct 29, 2006)

There was a lengthy thread on resumes which I contributed quite a bit too here a while ago. I suspect it was early this year if not late last year. Search a bit and you should be able to find it.


----------

